# Open Water SCUBA Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching an Open Water SCUBA course on February 26 at 6:00pm at MBT. Now is a great time to learn to dive before the season hits. We will start on Tuesday and finish on Sunday. The cost of the course for PFF members is $159.00. If you are interested you can pm me or call the shop at 455-7702.

Rich


----------

